# JrTips has been the king of the college Football



## jrtipster (Oct 14, 2016)

20* Get your Duke/Louisville Full Game Analysis with this weekends ***NCAAF Picks*** and see why it will be a TD Cover ATS!

JrTips has been the king of the college Football on gridiron currently on a MONSTER 36-12RUN this season. Get the inside report absolutely free before making your wagers


----------

